# Finding 320k Music To Download,



## SeniorXJ (Feb 10, 2012)

I have a Pioneer 80PRS & with it having a 32gig card I wanna start downloading music on it, but as I switch to the audiophile side of things, most music is downloaded in 128k & I want 320 for the quality no matter how much space the songs take up! Question is, where can I find this all?

Thanks!


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Torrents


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Buying the cd and ripping it yourself?  just an option.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I'd buy them from iTunes which is 256kbps AAC (that's equivalent to 320k mp3s).


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

edzyy said:


> Torrents


^^

rutracker got about anything... they are not anal about ratio and such.

WhatCD is probably the best there is, you'll need an invite or you'll have to sit through a 1,5 hour interview.

v2 vbr, 256k mp3 is enough with most material.


----------



## SeniorXJ (Feb 10, 2012)

Weightless said:


> Buying the cd and ripping it yourself?  just an option.


Yes but at what cost? I cannot afford $1 dollar downloads nor do I want to especially since were talking about hundreds & hundreds of songs that I want!


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Oh boy...


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

my general rule is this. Torrent the popular crap we all have a soft spot for, support the relatively unknown artists by buying there cd from legit places..not the physical copy mind, but the usually flac or 320 downloads available from sites like bandcamp, soundcloud, cdbaby and others.

A lot of what I get is from beatport and I'm ok paying my dollar for about 100 songs a month, but for the most part I tend to torrent things. Torrenting gets a bad wrap, it is afterall stealing, but how else will you find new music if you don't get compilations and experiment a bit? I can honestly say I've bought more music from artists I've found single trakcs in torrents of than artists I'd heard of all my life.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

SeniorXJ said:


> Yes but at what cost? I cannot afford $1 dollar downloads nor do I want to especially since were talking about hundreds & hundreds of songs that I want!


I know exactly how you feel! I just got my driver's license, and I really want the new CTS-V wagon, but I can't afford the $70,000 nor do I want to. Does anyone know where I can get one for free on the internet??  

Forget all the artists who spent their time, money, and energy producing the music you love; your SD card and your wallet are both empty.... 

On a less face-slapping note, have you looked into buying used CDs? :idea2: I try to buy used when I can, because I enjoy being able to reuse things, and I like having the original copy for quality purposes. There are several local record stores that sell used CDs for $3-$10, and they usually have Buy 2, get one free. I got 3 Tom Waits albums this afternoon for $18. 

I have about 400 albums in my music library, all original CDs (not a single download), and it's taken me over 10 years to accumulate. Patience, grasshopper.


----------



## SeniorXJ (Feb 10, 2012)

mikey7182 said:


> I know exactly how you feel! I just got my driver's license, and I really want the new CTS-V wagon, but I can't afford the $70,000 nor do I want to. Does anyone know where I can get one for free on the internet??
> 
> Forget all the artists who spent their time, money, and energy producing the music you love; your SD card and your wallet are both empty....
> 
> ...



Not for nothing but a simple "those days of free downloads are over with" would suffice. I'm 37 & probably have thousands of songs I got for free a decade ago & as I stated, I'm getting more into the audiophile type of guy & those songs sound like crap now! 
As I continue to build one of the best systems I've done so by learning (on here), all about front staging, running a system active, deadening doors floors & the roof properly, etc, etc, & it would be nice if u guys could just help an old man out a bit.
Since my skin is pretty thick, i'll just chalk this one up as another learning curve that if I'm truly seeking some serious sound, its gonna cost me. With that said, I do thank u for the actual advice u gave after my face slapping, lol!


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

SeniorXJ said:


> Not for nothing but a simple "those days of free downloads are over with" would suffice. I'm 37 & probably have thousands of songs I got for free a decade ago & as I stated, I'm getting more into the audiophile type of guy & those songs sound like crap now!
> As I continue to build one of the best systems I've done so by learning (on here), all about front staging, running a system active, deadening doors floors & the roof properly, etc, etc, & it would be nice if u guys could just help an old man out a bit.
> Since my skin is pretty thick, i'll just chalk this one up as another learning curve that if I'm truly seeking some serious sound, its gonna cost me. With that said, I do thank u for the actual advice u gave after my face slapping, lol!


The internet is no place for thin skin, and it wasn't meant to be offensive or personal  My 55 year old dad just bought a CTS-V and he's given me **** about money since I can remember, so that fueled my sarcasm a bit. At any rate, glad you've decided to join us. There is a wealth of knowledge from a lot of guys here. I just like to rib people who want free HQ downloads is all, because I pride myself on buying the vast majority of my music to ensure the quality isn't ****. What you'll find though is that there are quite a few members willing to share their collection, especially if it is mutual!  There are a lot of people who download their tunes, and that's fine. I just like to have the original copy of everything, and there's something cool about having a tangible album vs. clicking a button on the internet, for me anyway. I enjoy the process of perusing through the record store and finding some rare gem used for $4.99, which I do fairly regularly. Anyway, thanks for letting my ball busting roll off your back (phrasing!) . If you're still intent on downloading, I'm sure some others will chime in.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

ITunes is BS with their DRM copy protected crap. I seriously HATE any forms of restrictions and copy protections. If I buy something I wanna copy and do whatever I want with it. I have big issues with the music companies for that reason. Having said that, I buy all CDs from my favorite artists, at least the 'lesser known' to support them. If you want them on your iPod without DRM and other crap you'll need to rip the CD but do you think they let you do that? Nope. They destroy the disc on purpose so computers can't read it. Great! So no playback from a computer... wtf? Screw that.

Ok. Rant over...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Hanatsu said:


> ITunes is BS with their DRM copy protected crap. I seriously HATE any forms of restrictions and copy protections. If I buy something I wanna copy and do whatever I want with it. I have big issues with the music companies for that reason. Having said that, I buy all CDs from my favorite artists, at least the 'lesser known' to support them. If you want them on your iPod without DRM and other crap you'll need to rip the CD but do you think they let you do that? Nope. They destroy the disc on purpose so computers can't read it. Great! So no playback from a computer... wtf? Screw that.
> 
> Ok. Rant over...
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


Um, in iTunes you can download the AAC lossless song and convert to wave file removing the DRM in the process. Also you can rip a CD straight into iTunes. I have never lost a CD to an import or heard of it happening before. Some people hate on apple just to do so.

I picked up the first 5 stone temple pilots CDs last week from best buy for $21. They also had Fleetwood Mac Rumors for $8! If you keep an eye out there are good deals to be had.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hanatsu said:


> ITunes is BS with their DRM copy protected crap. I seriously HATE any forms of restrictions and copy protections. If I buy something I wanna copy and do whatever I want with it. I have big issues with the music companies for that reason. Having said that, I buy all CDs from my favorite artists, at least the 'lesser known' to support them. If you want them on your iPod without DRM and other crap you'll need to rip the CD but do you think they let you do that? Nope. They destroy the disc on purpose so computers can't read it. Great! So no playback from a computer... wtf? Screw that.
> 
> Ok. Rant over...
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk





Zippy said:


> Um, in iTunes you can download the AAC lossless song and convert to wave file removing the DRM in the process. Also you can rip a CD straight into iTunes. I have never lost a CD to an import or heard of it happening before. Some people hate on apple just to do so.
> 
> I picked up the first 5 stone temple pilots CDs last week from best buy for $21. They also had Fleetwood Mac Rumors for $8! If you keep an eye out there are good deals to be had.


iTunes music store has been DRM free for years now. Ever since they switch over from 128k to the now standard 256k "iTunes Plus". They also don't sell lossless formats.

Same goes for the other big online music providers like Amazon, Rhapsody, etc.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hanatsu said:


> ITunes is BS with their DRM copy protected crap. I seriously HATE any forms of restrictions and copy protections. If I buy something I wanna copy and do whatever I want with it. I have big issues with the music companies for that reason. Having said that, I buy all CDs from my favorite artists, at least the 'lesser known' to support them. If you want them on your iPod without DRM and other crap you'll need to rip the CD but do you think they let you do that? Nope. They destroy the disc on purpose so computers can't read it. Great! So no playback from a computer... wtf? Screw that.
> 
> Ok. Rant over...
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


Yes, I second Zippy's confusion... Are you talking about songs purchased through iTunes? I've purchased every single album I have on CD and over the years, using iTunes, I have moved the entire library between iPods, PCs, external hard drives, a Mac Mini, several iPhones and an iPad. I've burned dozens of CDs from my iTunes library. What are you talking about the disc being destroyed so computers can't read them?  The only restrictions I've ever noticed were attached to songs bought through iTunes. But using the software and their devices to house and transport my own library has been seamless. Maybe things are different in Sweden? I know countries have different DRM laws.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

mikey7182 said:


> Yes, I second Zippy's confusion... Are you talking about songs purchased through iTunes? I've purchased every single album I have on CD and over the years, using iTunes, I have moved the entire library between iPods, PCs, external hard drives, a Mac Mini, several iPhones and an iPad. I've burned dozens of CDs from my iTunes library. What are you talking about the disc being destroyed so computers can't read them?  The only restrictions I've ever noticed were attached to songs bought through iTunes. But using the software and their devices to house and transport my own library has been seamless. Maybe things are different in Sweden? I know countries have different DRM laws.


Every modern CD I try to rip have damaged sectors so computers refuse to read them. There are ways to bypass it to be able to rip with EAC but it's a hassle, I don't like it. In general I think copy protection should be removed on all movies and music and you shall be allowed to download anything for private use and make copies of your own stuff you bought without any issues. To be honest, I didn't know of the DRM removal, last time I was on iTunes was probably 5 years ago. A step in the right direction then.

Fairplay (DRM) is still used on videos if I understand it correctly.


----------



## SeniorXJ (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok so let me get this straight, if I go buy new or used CDs, there already recorded at 320 or at least at the highest quality sounding music ur gonna get?

Also, forgive me on this, but I want to put all of this music on the 32GB card that Pioneer has & I don't know how to rip, copy, or transfer the music from the CDs to a SDHC card? I'm sure I can Google this process, but I'm already here in the middle of a convo so u guys may be able to tell me in laymans terms. 

(Gotta know these 2 things before I go buying CDs like mad, lol)!


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

SeniorXJ said:


> Ok so let me get this straight, if I go buy new or used CDs, there already recorded at 320 or at least at the highest quality sounding music ur gonna get?
> 
> Also, forgive me on this, but I want to put all of this music on the 32GB card that Pioneer has & I don't know how to rip, copy, or transfer the music from the CDs to a SDHC card? I'm sure I can Google this process, but I'm already here in the middle of a convo so u guys may be able to tell me in laymans terms.
> 
> (Gotta know these 2 things before I go buying CDs like mad, lol)!


CDs are recorded at a variable bit rate that I have seen range between 500-1,500kbps. The information there far exceeds any kind of compressed file. Now whether or not you can hear the difference is an entirely different conversation.  Also, recording quality varies so just because something is 887kbps doesn't mean it's going to sound awesome, but, it would've sounded like **** anyway so at least you started with the best foot forward. 

As far as transferring, once you rip the CD to your computer into whatever media player you use or wherever your music library is going to reside, there will be an option to move the files over to your SD card once it is plugged into your computer, or you can simply drag and drop the files into your "SD card drive."


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

SeniorXJ said:


> Ok so let me get this straight, if I go buy new or used CDs, there already recorded at 320 or at least at the highest quality sounding music ur gonna get?
> 
> Also, forgive me on this, but I want to put all of this music on the 32GB card that Pioneer has & I don't know how to rip, copy, or transfer the music from the CDs to a SDHC card? I'm sure I can Google this process, but I'm already here in the middle of a convo so u guys may be able to tell me in laymans terms.
> 
> (Gotta know these 2 things before I go buying CDs like mad, lol)!


320KBit/s is lossy. CD is actually 1411KBit/s. 320kbit/s mp3 uses a compression method that masks the lossy compression that makes it practically as good as CD (some will find this debatable though). A wav file (uncompressed lossless) can be 3-5 times larger of a decent mp3 file and you won't be able to fit more than perhaps ~800songs with wav. With decent quality mp3s, you'll be able to fit ~3000-3500songs.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

mikey7182 said:


> CDs are recorded at a variable bit rate that I have seen range between 500-1,500kbps."


Variable? As far I know the data rate is constant at 1411Kbit/s with 44,1k/16b PCM - could be wrong though.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hanatsu said:


> Variable? As far I know the data rate is constant at 1411Kbit/s with 44,1k/16b PCM - could be wrong though.


I could be wrong as well... the resultant bitrate I'm seeing may be dependent on the format it's ripped in. I usually use AAC Lossless (Apple's Lossless Codec, for the layman), and my bit rates are within that range. Some of them are at 1411 but many of them are around 1000. I'm not sure if that has to do with the codec or the recording.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

mikey7182 said:


> I could be wrong as well... the resultant bitrate I'm seeing may be dependent on the format it's ripped in. I usually use AAC Lossless (Apple's Lossless Codec, for the layman), and my bit rates are within that range. Some of them are at 1411 but many of them are around 1000. I'm not sure if that has to do with the codec or the recording.


Ah.. that is lossless compression. It does indeed vary.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Hanatsu said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> WhatCD is probably the best there is, you'll need an invite or you'll have to sit through a 1,5 hour interview.


Having an account there is GOLD


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

edzyy said:


> Having an account there is GOLD


They got quite a collection... the ratio is a constant issue. Everyone got seedboxes with 1Gbit ul. Even with my 100Mbit/s ul I have issues getting ul spots on smaller torrents.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Hanatsu said:


> They got quite a collection... the ratio is a constant issue. Everyone got seedboxes with 1Gbit ul. Even with my 100Mbit/s ul I have issues getting ul spots on smaller torrents.


I had a seedbox for a while

Got up to 600gb in buffer then got rid of it. Was only 12 bucks a month.


----------

